
Everything is broken - triplesec
https://medium.com/message/everything-is-broken-81e5f33a24e1#.edi5v46qv
======
triplesec
TL;DR: It's not just that all software is badly written and fill of holes and
the agencies are dedicated to the job of cracking open all the exploits, but
that there are few secure options for activists in much of the world who are
not technical, and can't afford their own machine. The answer must be people
not feeling alone, but realising they ahve the power to collect together and
act, because the hegemony of the big network companies is a lot weaker than
you think.

(AKA: Our hope lies in the Proles)

Quotation: "What’s the best option for people who can’t download new software
to their machines? The answer was unanimous: nothing. They have no options.
They are better off talking in plaintext I was told, “so they don’t have a
false sense of security.” Since they don’t have access to better software, I
was told, they shouldn’t do anything that might upset the people watching
them. But, I explained, these are the activists, organizers, and journalists
around the world dealing with governments and corporations and criminals that
do real harm, the people in real danger. Then they should buy themselves
computers, I was told.

That was it, that was the answer: be rich enough to buy your own computer, or
literally drop dead. "

